# Bowfins - Good or Bad?



## MSUICEMAN

bowfins are neither good or bad. they are natural. they don't seem to be very fertile animals so i haven't seen any place really overpopulated with em. i think they probably do more good than bad, but thats just me. i've never been big on killing for the sake of killing.

if they do find a way to overpopulate (which i've never seen), i guess it wouldn't hurt to cull some out, but i think they do a good job of keeping gills from overpopulating and becoming stunted, you need some sort of predator (not to mention to take out diseased prey).


----------



## remmi

yea, i've caught dog fish on muskegon lake up to 10lbs and about 35 in long, crazy, they fight harder and longer than any salmon at the same size


----------



## Oldgrandman

remmi said:


> yea, i've caught dog fish on muskegon lake up to 10lbs and about 35 in long, crazy, they fight harder and longer than any salmon at the same size


Actually caught one trolling for spring browns about 9-10 pounds. Biggest one I ever boated, almost forgot about that one. Was colorless, kind of silver like fsh get out there. Suprised the heck out of us when we got that thing in. Had us wondering what we had at first.


----------



## BigJohnson

snagged into one earlier this spring while fishing for walleye. thing was at least 30" and that thing took damn near 15 minutes to bring in. i agree tho that they are really fun to catch. i used to get a few last summer when i would fish for bass at night on a dinger


----------

